# Very Noob Question: cumulative vs set returns



## Afmine (Jan 22, 2022)

Brand new to this and currently doing my homework.

One thing I am struggling to get a clear answer on is why some mining returns appear to be more constant and cumulative than simply solving a block. 

For example, when I am looking for the potential returns generated from a GPU rig, I will see some people posting returns such as 0.08 LTC generated per day, and others saying it took them 30 days to solve a block.

Another where someone says the Pi 4 can mine roughly 10 doge per day (pointless I know).

Is this simply a case of people just taking the amount of days it took to solve a block / the block size? 

If so does that mean the majority of new mining accounts will show 0 change most of the time day-to-day?


----------

